# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Arap Zulmü: Irak Türkmeneli ve Suriye Türkmenleri >  8 Mart Kadınlar Gününde Arap Baharına Bakış: Dönüşüm Süreçlerinin Kadın Haklarına Etk

## ceyda

201338_nebahat.jpg
Aralık 2010 tarihi ile Ortadoğu ve Kuzey Afrika ülkelerinde Arap Baharı olarak adlandırılan dönem demokratik dönüşüm süreçlerini tetiklemiştir. Bu bağlamda Fastan Körfez ülkelerine kadar pek çok ülkede kadının siyaset, ekonomi ve sosyal hayat içerisinde yeniden tanımlandığı ve konumlandırıldığı anayasal reform çalışmaları mevcuttur. Bölge ülkelerin de kadınlar her geçen gün sadece stratejik aktör olmanın da ötesinde sosyal, ekonomik ve politik birer aktör olarak protesto ve gösteriler de yer almışlardır. Farklı iç dinamiksel etkiler altında kadın hareketleri ve hedefleri değişiklik göstermekle birlikte özellikle Arap Baharının ardından Fastan Körfeze kadar kadın hakları konusunda reform yanlısı hareketlerin arttığı gözlenmektedir.

Uzun yıllardır devam eden demokratikleşme ve rejim değişikliği tartışmaları altında kadınların bireysel ve örgütlü olarak katılımlarının gerçekleştiği bu yeni dönemde kuşkusuz kadının konumunda önemli değişiklikler yaşanacaktır. Bu nedenden ötürü tartışmalar ve protesto gösterileri yoğunluk kazanmaya başlamıştır. Tunusta yeni anayasa tartışmaları altında kadınlar kazanılmış haklarının genişletilmesi adına aktif gruplar olarak siyasileşmektedir. Bir yandan kazanılmış haklarını korumaya çalışan kadın örgütleri diğer yandan siyasi, ekonomik ve sosyal hayatta kendilerine daha geniş yasal bir alan için mücadele etmektedirler. Cumhuriyet rejimlerinde bu durum genel bir özellik olarak karşımıza çıkarken, devletin, tüm kurumları ile birlikte iç savaş süresince yıkıldığı Libyada kadının siyaset, ekonomi ve sosyal hayattaki konumu bir bütün olarak yeniden tanımlanmaktadır. Bu nedenden ötürü Libyada kadın hakları ciddi riskler ile karşı karşıyadır. Çatışma ve şiddetin birincil hedefi haline gelen kadın yeni düzende siyasal zemindeki tartışmalarında odağında kalmaya devam etmektedir. Çok eşliliğin yasallaştığı Libyada kadınların yeniden konumlandırılması önemli bir gerilemeye işaret etmektedir.

Körfez monarşileri de bu genel hareketlilik durumundan etkilenmektedir. Suudi Arabistan başta olmak üzere diğer Körfez monarşilerinde de kadınlar siyasal, ekonomik ve siyasi alanda kendilerine daha çok yer açılması yönündeki taleplerini daha aktif bir şekilde dile getirmeye başlamışlardır. Suudi Arabistanda kadınların örgütlü bir şekilde varlık göstermesi yasal olarak mümkün değildir. Öte yandan kadın aktivistler bireysel eylemler ve geniş katılımlı protesto gösterileri ile seslerini duyurmaya çalışmaktadırlar. Bu çalışmaların en dikkat çekicileri ahlak polisine gösterilen tepkiler ile sürücü belgesi almak için düzenlenen eylemlerdir. Öte yandan devletin de kadınlara bireysel kimlik vermeye başlaması, ekonomik alanda iş olanaklarının arttırılmasına yönelik çabaları olumlu gelişmeler olarak karşımıza çıkmaktadır. Fakat nihayetinde Körfez monarşilerinde kadın hakları konusunda kat edilmesi gereken uzun bir yol var.

En nihayetinde bu yöndeki bir anlayış kadın hakları bağlamında bölgede olumlu gelişmelere yol açabileceği gibi, güvenlik perspektifinin ve kutuplaşmanın giderek belirginleştiği bölgede kadınların mevcut haklarının tehlikeye girmesi de muhtemeldir. Özellikle siyasi ve ideolojik tartışmalarda kadın hakları, söylemlerin çarpıştığı bir alan haline gelmektedir. Farklı devlet ve yönetim vizyonları popüler görünürlüğünü kadınların özellikle sosyal ve ekonomik hayattaki varlıkları üzerinden şekillendirme eğilimini taşımaktadır. Öte yandan yapısal işsizlik sorununu, kadını ekonomik alanda tutmaya devam etme ya da dışlama ile kısa vadede çözmeye çalışan pragmatistlerin varlığı ilerleme konusundaki en büyük engellerden biri olarak görülmektedir.

Çatışma, kriz, etnik gruplaşmalar ve güvenlik perspektifindeki ani yükselmeler genel itibari ile kadınları ve konumlarını olumsuz yönde tehdit etmekte, onları ve haklarını öncelikli hedef haline getirebilmektedir. Ortadoğu özellikle son zamanlarda artan kriz ortamı ve kutuplaşma bu ihtimalin daha ciddi bir şekilde ele alınmasını beraberinde getirmektedir. Öte yandan ideolojik söylemlerin sosyal hayatta dile getirilmesi genel itibari ile kadın üzerinden şekillendiğinden statüko ve statüko karşıtı söylemler popüler alanda kadın üzerinden üretilmektedir. İçinde bulunan değişim süreçleri özelde ve genelde bu tehlike ve fırsatlar göz önünde bulundurularak değerlendirilmeyi gerektirmektedir.

----------

